# 1 x male baby guinea pig - Glos



## Misspiggy (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi, I have a lovely baby male guinea pig urgently needing a new home.

Background: We have 2 adult females and one must of been pregnant when we took her on. Have managed to get good homes for the 2 girls in the litter, but we are looking for a loving home for this cute little chap.

Description: The boar is mainly black with a ginger band and ginger foot and is currently 4 weeks old.

Location: Dursley in Gloucestershire.

Other: Ideally we would like him to go to an experienced home and preferably where there is an existing boar for company as I am worried he will have a lonely piggy life otherwise.


----------



## Misspiggy (Aug 19, 2011)

Great news I now have potentially 2 good homes for this little guy! I am off to vet them. 

Thanks to those on the other thread who gave advice on the prospect of neutering but hopefully we wont need to ... fingers crossed. :smile5:


----------

